# Honeywell Thermostat - TH8320 - Touch Screen



## messageboard (Feb 15, 2007)

Last year, I replaced my thermostat with a Honeywell VisionPro.  This year, the heat pump was replaced wit a Carrier Infinity system which has a proprietary thermostat.  So this one is for sale:

Honeywell VisionPro 8000 Thermostat
TH8320-U-1008 Multi-Stage

http://giveme5.honeywell.com/visionpro_features.html

"The TH8320 Thermostats provide temperature control for gas,
oil, electric and heat pumps for up to 3 heat, 2 cool systems
including dual fuel operation."

$85 Shipped (CONUS)


----------



## siggeorge (Aug 6, 2007)

Is your TH8320 still available?


----------

